

Mixpanel Now Funnels Into The Past - lightcatcher
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/07/mixpanel-now-funnels-into-the-past/

======
guiseppecalzone
Bridging the gap between good data and good UI is a massive challenge. I'm
genuinely impressed by what they built here.

------
krosaen
Funny, and kissmetrics added cohort analysis this past week. Glad to see the
competition between kissmetrics and mixpanel creating better products for us!

~~~
porterhaney
This is a really good point outside the UI argument. Even the big players
don't offer true cohort analysis without all sorts of data manipulation/

------
staunch
They're getting close to completely solving my problems. I just need
"aggregate" or "meta" events.

On Hacker News for example you could do:

"Vote" OR "Submit URL" OR "Comment" = "User Contribution"

~~~
suhail
Does Segmentation solve this problem for you?
[http://blog.mixpanel.com/2011/07/20/introducing-much-
better-...](http://blog.mixpanel.com/2011/07/20/introducing-much-better-
segmentation/)

~~~
staunch
I don't think so. I want to treat any of N events as one virtual event and
still treated like just one step on the funnel.

Don't think I can do that with segmentation, can I?

~~~
suhail
Ah, our backend supports that but our UI does not.

~~~
staunch
I hope you add it! I think KISSmetrics has it (which I don't like for other
reasons).

------
endlessvoid94
What's the business need for tunneling into past data?

~~~
dangrossman
Today's conversion may be the result of an ad click 2 months ago. Now you can
create the funnel that starts at that ad click and see that. The new report
looks identical to KISSMetrics' funnels.

~~~
sudonim
And that's a shame. I'd love to see a different way to look at funnels. It
looks more like a feature added to remove objections from using mixpanel vs.
kissmetrics rather than one that was more organically grown.

~~~
suhail
Nope, we surveyed around and 10 out of 11 of are big funnel analysis customers
liked a greyscale version of the horizontal funnels.

This had nothing to do with removing objections =)

------
pitdesi
Is it just me or does this look EXACTLY like Kissmetrics? It seems like it is
a complete replica down to minute details, like how it's shaded, where
dropdowns are placed, etc.

For reference: Kissmetrics UI (this is slightly old, mixpanel actually looks
more like it now): [http://s3.amazonaws.com/entp-tender-
production/assets/0a7aa9...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/entp-tender-
production/assets/0a7aa9032214d716f1b78108dd5c54a17c5ee8b8/kissmetrics_three_normal.png)

Mixpanel: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3446069/Screenshots/7o.png>

EDIT: wow, thanks for the downvotes... care to explain?

~~~
dangrossman
I didn't downvote you, but it's not EXACTLY alike in any way... just clearly
inspired, and I don't think there's anything wrong with offering the same
report as another reporting tool.

